# SL or Autonomo Double Taxation



## Nigtomdaw (Mar 30, 2008)

Right I hope you can sort my mess out.

I receive a UK Works Pension which can not be paid gross as its a Crown Pension, thus I will always pay my income tax in the UK . Thus under the double taxation agreement I do not have to pay tax in Spain. 

I want to run a small bussiness in Spain and be registered to pay tax and iva on any profit made. The work will be spasmodic and some months I will make no money at all other months I may make 1000 euros on a single transaction.

I currently have a NIE but this is not registered for tax purposes

I pay 80 euros a month for private medical healthcare for the family Catsalut.

Im led to believe if I go Autonomo I have a basic monthly charge to pay which covers health care unemployment benefit and state pension contributions. Ive been told this monthly basic charge is either 210 or 280 euros

I do not need unemployment benefit of state pension fund as I will never ever be able to claim them from the Spanish State because A Private Pension and B I will get UK Pension.

Q. Can I become an autonomo but only pay for Medical Health Care Monthly and thus a reduced amount and then submit a monthlyor quarterly TAX and IVA return on profit made

Or is becoming a SL a cheaper option

Please Help

Nigel


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Nigtomdaw said:


> Right I hope you can sort my mess out.
> 
> I receive a UK Works Pension which can not be paid gross as its a Crown Pension, thus I will always pay my income tax in the UK . Thus under the double taxation agreement I do not have to pay tax in Spain.
> 
> ...


I believe the minimum you can pay as an autonomo is about €238 Nigel, and I dont think its an option, you have to pay it even if you dont earn anything in a particular month.

Your crown pension will be taxed in the UK as you say, although your state pension should be taxed here in Spain - however it on its own may fall within the free allowances for tax


----------

